# Leyna got tired...need advice



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

We had our first day at the club today. Leyna did amazing during her tracking portion this morning. She picked it up quickly and did about a 50 ft track. This afternoon, she did ok during her obedience portion but was more interested in trying to eat rocks. She did do well with her balance though and got compliments on her sit. However, by the time we got to bite work, she had no interest anymore. What can I do to assist this? Is it just her age?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

jaggirl47 said:


> We had our first day at the club today. Leyna did amazing during her tracking portion this morning. She picked it up quickly and did about a 50 ft track. This afternoon, she did ok during her obedience portion but was more interested in trying to eat rocks. She did do well with her balance though and got compliments on her sit. However, by the time we got to bite work, she had no interest anymore. What can I do to assist this? Is it just her age?


Are you sure it was fatigue? What did the helper or TD say about her behavior?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

The helper and trainer said I need to work with her on her prey drive more. But at home, she is through the roof and chases everything, rags, balls, ropes. She is 11 1/2 weeks. I know she is young, but I don't want her to start bad habits.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> The helper and trainer said I need to work with her on her prey drive more. But at home, she is through the roof and chases everything, rags, balls, ropes. *She is 11 1/2 weeks.* I know she is young, but I don't want her to start bad habits.


A 50 ft. track, an obedience session, then a protection session is the equivalent of a full trial for her. She'll pick it all up eventually, but at 11 1/2 weeks it would be possible to overload her and cause her to shut down. Tracking is a lot of mental work, then she had an obedience lesson, so by the time protection came around she was probably worn out. 

I'm going to go out on a limb here, as I have not seen your dog work. Until she is about six months of age, just train her in one phase per day. Track her one day, then the next day play obedience with her, then the next day play chase and catch games with a toy to simulate the protection phase. Be sure that the helper and trainer don't put too much pressure on her, too early in her training.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Through the week, I am doing obedience daily, at least 15 minute sessions. We are working on heeling during our daily walks. We play chase, tug, etc., constantly. It's her favorite game and she wants to play like that non stop. It really suprised me today that she didn't want to play tug today and wasn't very interested in rag work. She ALWAYS goes after the rag. I will probably only do tracking once or twice a week right now.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds like she's got a busy life with a great person. 

If I could guarantee who I'd come back to, I'd come back as one of these dogs. I know mine are spoiled rotten


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I just don't get why she wouldn't do the bite work today. We do it constantly. Could it just be her age? Or because it was a new place?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> The helper and trainer said I need to work with her on her prey drive more. But at home, she is through the roof and chases everything, rags, balls, ropes. She is 11 1/2 weeks. I know she is young, but I don't want her to start bad habits.


If it were my puppy.. I'd let her be a puppy and have fun with her.. I certainly wouldn't expect too much out of her.. Puppies fizzle quickly.. Nor would I expect her to have the stamina or drive of an adult dog.. 

Bad habits could be you expecting way to much out of a baby.. pushing her before she is really ready or making her do things her body isn't capable of yet..

Let her grow up some.. The sport isn't going any where..


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Based on your sig, she is not yet 3 months old?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

G-burg said:


> If it were my puppy.. I'd let her be a puppy and have fun with her.. I certainly wouldn't expect too much out of her.. Puppies fizzle quickly.. Nor would I expect her to have the stamina or drive of an adult dog..
> 
> Bad habits could be you expecting way to much out of a baby.. pushing her before she is really ready or making her do things her body isn't capable of yet..
> 
> Let her grow up some.. The sport isn't going any where..


:thumbup: Agree!!!!
15 minutes of obedience at home is even waay too much for this age...5 minute sessions a few times a day are ok, but I'd just be working on focus and fun, maybe some restrained recall. 
Your pup will only be this age a short time, don't rush her to grow up!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To be honest I'd probably do more tracking, WAY less obedience, and definitely play with her if that's what she likes but leave the protection work to the helpers. With a little puppy, it's fun to track everyday. It doesn't have to be a long track, but just a scent pad or two to give them the right foundation. They can use their hunt instinct and not be feeling pressure like in obedience or protection (which often happens inadvertently). For obedience I wouldn't work too much on formal commands other than sit and down, but rewarding the dog for be close to you in front position or basic position, or even silly stuff like going through your legs. I'd also work on teaching focus/eye contact first, by itself in front and basic position. I've got a two year old dog with a BH and a 6 year old dog with a bunch of other titles and neither one does obedience for 15 minutes at a time.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As many others are stating, IMO, you are over training her. She is a baby. I don't even track every day with a pup that old. I do a little bit of something every day, but not everything all in one day. Bad training experiences can cause many more issues that less training.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I have a female from our breeding, Mia. She is a little bit older (few weeks) than your girl and we have done nothing but travel with her, socialize (back to outside mall today), visit the kennel down the street. We work on prey and hunt drive through play. 

That is it.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I wasn't sure if it was me doing something wrong or what. She did attack the helper during bitework.....with her tongue. lol We mainly do her obedience during her walks. We walk for a while, then work on heel, sit, down, etc. She LOVED the tracking yesterday. It was my first time and I wasn't too sure what to expect.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

You can over work a dog. When that happens, the dog will do the things you described. It's there way of turning off the world. The best thing to do, is not force the issue and play with her. Forcing the dog could result in bad consequences.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I think another thing is she may have been overwhelmed. I didn't want to take her out alot until she got her 2nd set of shots, which was Thursday. I will just make sure we go slower.


----------



## eidna22 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just adding my two cents here. I always keep my walks just that, a walk. Play is just play and our 4 minute obedience sessions just work on platz, sit and watch for now. That is more than enough with tracking every other day or so. Short puppy pad 3x3 squares work great. Good luck to you!


----------

